# My girl, plus lots of other kitty pics :D (picture heavy)



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

As well as a few pictures of my girl Aurelia, I'd like to show you some pictures of other kittens I have had the pleasure of photographing in the past!

Please enjoy!

This is when I first fell in love with Aurelia. I was taking shots for the breeder of her litters, and there she was.








Once we got her home:








A few more as she has grown:



































The "I am not amused that you put me in a dress, and I refuse to look cute" look :lol:








Now for some other kitties!

Shamrock:








An adorable little Chocolate Smoke:

















Peaches:

















Finally, a lovely little point:








There are more on my website for anyone who wants to have a look  Pet Gallery can be found by clicking HERE, though you're more than welcome to have a look around the other galleries too 

Thanks for looking! xxx


----------



## Rebs (Feb 6, 2010)

The little tortie point girl is a amazing as with the chocolate <3

I can't wait until a few more years whe I get my own BSH x)


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww they are all gorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## tordis (Nov 10, 2009)

Oh wow, fantastic pictures! If you don't mind me asking, what camera are you using?
The kitties are adorable!


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

brilliant pictures... those eyes :001_wub:


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Rebs said:


> The little tortie point girl is a amazing as with the chocolate <3
> 
> I can't wait until a few more years whe I get my own BSH x)


I always had moggies before. I can tell you the temprament is completely different in BSH. Rilly is the most affectionate cat I have ever had. From the moment she came home she has been my girl. She slept on me all the time curled up in a little ball. She still does, but at the moment her big belly makes it a little difficult and she slides off :lol:



Dally Banjo said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww they are all gorgeous :001_wub:


Thank you!



tordis said:


> Oh wow, fantastic pictures! If you don't mind me asking, what camera are you using?
> The kitties are adorable!


Thank you! I use a Canon 40D and a few different lenses. These were done using an 18-55mm IS lens.



Natik said:


> brilliant pictures... those eyes :001_wub:


Thank you also


----------



## dharma66 (Oct 25, 2009)

Stunning photography, absolutely top notch.


----------



## dharma66 (Oct 25, 2009)

Wow. 

I just visited your website. If anyone has NOT followed that link, then you really should. 

Jo, your photography is absolutely incredible. 

Do you take commisions for pet portraits?


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

dharma66 said:


> Wow.
> 
> I just visited your website. If anyone has NOT followed that link, then you really should.
> 
> ...


 Thanks!

At the moment my health isn't so good so I'm not doing any commissions (or much photography at all to be honest). But if I get better it's something I would love to do again.

I've done a shoot with some lovely puppies before and of course the kittens you've seen and loved every minute.

Thanks again xxx


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

They are all gorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## dharma66 (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm really sorry to hear you are not well. I really hope you get well soon. You have a real talent there, and it would be a real tragedy if you were not able to continue. 

Best wishes.


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Absolutely fantastic pics of your girl and kittens, gorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow they are absolutely fantastic photos! and very cute kitties  x


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

omg gorgeous!!! :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## becbec31 (Jun 26, 2009)

That Lilac tortie point is gorgeous and shes still lovely now here is a pic of her taken last year.


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

I have to say that is some fine photography there, brings out your kitties beautiful features:thumbup:


----------



## hayleyb (Feb 10, 2009)

how cute 

the one of peaches sitting she looks soooo stubborn lol


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Thank you very much for all the lovely comment folks. I do feel good when I hear people enjoy my work 

Bex, she certainly looks a bit different all grown up to! :eek6: but yes, very beautiful  If us all gathering at Em's doesn't seem practical, maybe I should sort myself and come to you as well! Then I can spend a bit more time with your brood too


----------

